# Ever try to delete a vehicle?



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uber makes the most simple action comically stupid. There's no control on your vehicle page to simply remove a vehicle. Why? Who knows...that would be easy.

So, you have to search help for it, find a form to submit asking them to delete your vehicle by describing the make, model and license plate. Bang! Done! But no.

Next, Uber sends you an email with the most contradictory and strange wording humanly possible. Says no response necessary on the banner, but they ask you to respond in the text. It says they need you to confirm your deletion because, if you re-add it you'll have to re-submit information about the car. Well, yeah, no kidding, but why are we talking about re-adding it here? This is a confirmation of deletion, in which you're asking me to describe the car again....why would I care if I need to re-add it with the same information? It's not like I won't have that information in the event I want to re-add it. And, why am I responding to an email I'm not supposed to respond to to confirm a clear and concise form I already filled out asking you specifically to delete a car?

I'm going to guess that next, I'll have to do this in triplicate on the phone, and still be met with a message in the app the next time I log on telling me I have support messages, one of my cars has expired documents, and I can clear all this up with more emails.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yep. I asked Support to remove my Mazda5 because I sold it and therefore it wasn't registered in my name any more. I don't recall the exact process but it wasn't more than one back-n-forth.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Top of the page "No Response Needed"
Below "Respond to this Message"


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

It was a pain in the ARSE! When I traded my silver car in on a white one, same exact model but 2013 to 2016, it would have been easier just to let the old car stay on Uber until registration expired. Since I had the tags transferred from the 2013 to the 2016, my license tags still matched the profile on Uber. Actually lost a couple of days being able to drive because they deactivated me and could not understand I simply traded cars. It's takes about 30 days to get your new registration card and it was a huge CLUSTER F*** . Seems like it took weeks to get it sorted out. And of course responses were all computer generated and it was just a pure ass circular reference back and forth.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I deleted a car once.
Lit a flare, dropped it in the back seat.
Walked away.

Deleted.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just leave the vehicle on your account and don't use it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Just leave the vehicle on your account and don't use it.


Exactly.
Who cares?
Why care more than Uber if their records are inaccurate?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UBER put the “NO” in techNOlogy.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I deleted one. Uber dude called me to make sure I wanted to. Very odd convo. I said I could not insure an 8 seatbelt vehicle for the xl rate chase. If rather just do x in my smaller suv. He tried to convince me the benefits of uber xl. I retorted with asking him to pay the premium. He said ok ok bye buddy. Car was deleted post haste.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Just leave the vehicle on your account and don't use it.


When you do that, you get perpetual messages on your app that the documents on the car are expired, and in my case they put my account on hold until I either sent them in, or deleted it.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

swingset said:


> Uber makes the most simple action comically stupid. There's no control on your vehicle page to simply remove a vehicle. Why? Who knows...that would be easy.
> 
> So, you have to search help for it, find a form to submit asking them to delete your vehicle by describing the make, model and license plate. Bang! Done! But no.
> 
> ...


When I went down to the Lyft office to get my paperwork checked out since I couldn't upload it online, they deleted my old vehicle for me.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I mentally delete vehicles all the time, Mad Max style! I pretend I have a middle launcher built in to the front of my conveyance and visualize in such detail the explosions that I can feel the shockwaves.


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

swingset said:


> Uber makes the most simple action comically stupid. There's no control on your vehicle page to simply remove a vehicle. Why? Who knows...that would be easy.
> 
> So, you have to search help for it, find a form to submit asking them to delete your vehicle by describing the make, model and license plate. Bang! Done! But no.
> 
> ...


Uber had my Tag # wrong one time. They asked me to upload a copy of the registration. It took 2 requests to get them to actually make the change.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

swingset said:


> It says they need you to confirm your deletion because, if you re-add it you'll have to re-submit information about the car. Well, yeah, no kidding, but why are we talking about re-adding it here? This is a confirmation of deletion, in which you're asking me to describe the car again....why would I care if I need to re-add it with the same information? It's not like I won't have that information in the event I want to re-add it. And, why am I responding to an email I'm not supposed to respond to to confirm a clear and concise form I already filled out asking you specifically to delete a car?


I can tell you're way too logical for uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

keb said:


> I can tell you're way too logical for uber.


He's also too cynical. To be a long term driver you need to have an element of blind Faith.


----------

